# Plant ID



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Few days back I got this plant ....










I don't know the name & needs of this plant please help me identifying.....

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like _Hygrophila difformis_ to me.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yup def water wisteria (HD) as darkblake ID'ed


----------

